# Il Psv



## admin (20 Agosto 2013)

Una squadra abbastanza immonda. Pescarli è stata una fortuna. Sono dell'idea che il Milan visto questa sera, contro una squadra normale (non forte, normale) forse sarebbe già fuori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Il Milan di questa sera non è in condizione. Un Milan in condizione e non sfortunato(non con un po' di fortuna)l'avrebbe triturato questo PSV.


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Bah, fossero rimasti Merteens e Strootman forse staremmo parlando già in ottica e.league.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Agosto 2013)

siamo noi che siamo immondi. 

loro nel primo tempo davanti hanno fatto molto bene, poi essendo giovanissimi è chiaro che gli manca l'esperienza per gestirsi meglio. 

poi vabe, finchè continuiamo a giocare le partite con 2-3 zavorre.....


----------



## DannySa (20 Agosto 2013)

Si è proprio visto che con 2-3 innesti saremmo tutt'altra cosa, le occasioni le abbiamo avute ma non abbiamo un portiere e serve un Eriksen in più in mezzo al campo, 'sto risultato va bene ma spero sia stata l'occasione giusta per capire che dobbiamo assolutamente fare 2 acquisti decenti, messi così non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Riprendo le parole di non ricordo chi nel topic della partita :" Noi siamo scarsi, ma siam fortunati che il PSV è ancora piu scarso di noi."


----------



## robs91 (20 Agosto 2013)

Vabbè sono una squadra di ragazzini,è già tanto quello che stanno facendo.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Agosto 2013)

loro c'han solo la corsa!! Qualche volta azzeccano il fraseggio veloce... per il resto han pareggiato solo per l'incapacità di alcuni cessi della nostra rosa


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Agosto 2013)

Non è una squadra immonda, però la loro dimensione è l'Europa League. Come dissi ai sorteggi, non passare sarebbe un grosso fallimento.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2013)

E' il 18 Agosto, non traiamo subito conclusioni catastrofiche.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' il 18 Agosto, non traiamo subito conclusioni catastrofiche.



Peccato che al 18 agosto gia ti stai giocando la stagione


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Peccato che al 18 agosto gia ti stai giocando la stagione



La condizione fisica è quella che è ed il psv è più in forma. Questa partita a Novembre non avrebbe avuto storia.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Agosto 2013)

Meno male che non abbiamo preso Real Sociecad o Fenerbhace...


----------



## pennyhill (20 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' il 18 Agosto, non traiamo subito conclusioni catastrofiche.



Cocu non si offenderà.


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La condizione fisica è quella che è ed il psv è più in forma. Questa partita a Novembre non avrebbe avuto storia.



Dai ma son ragazzi della nostra età, 20,21,22,23 anni...manco avessimo giocato contro messi e Ronaldo.


----------



## Hammer (20 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si è proprio visto che con 2-3 innesti saremmo tutt'altra cosa, le occasioni le abbiamo avute ma non abbiamo un portiere e serve un Eriksen in più in mezzo al campo, 'sto risultato va bene ma spero sia stata l'occasione giusta per capire che *dobbiamo assolutamente fare 2 acquisti decenti*, messi così non si va da nessuna parte.



Perfetto. Ci serve un Muntari in meno, un Boateng in meno, un Eriksen in più. Peccato che nel caso di eventuale eliminazione, il mercato sarebbe finito automaticamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai ma son ragazzi della nostra età, 20,21,22,23 anni...manco avessimo giocato contro messi e Ronaldo.



Corrono il triplo e sono bravi tecnicamente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

Le squadre immonde sono altre,il PSV è una compagine indubbiamente inferiore a noi,ma con una filosofia apprezzabile.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Il Milan di questa sera non è in condizione*. Un Milan in condizione e non sfortunato(non con un po' di fortuna)l'avrebbe triturato questo PSV.



Domandona: perchè?


----------



## DannySa (20 Agosto 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Ci serve un Muntari in meno, un Boateng in meno, un Eriksen in più. Peccato che nel caso di eventuale eliminazione, il mercato sarebbe finito automaticamente.



Sì ma cristo se con l'1-1 favorevole vai a casa al ritorno devi quanto meno fare una brutta fine.
Ma con Allegri probabilmente è inutile sperare in un altro piglio nel ritorno, difenderemo lo 0-0 che vorrete mai..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Comunque ancora una volta il livornese non ci capisce nulla nelle prime partite della stagione.


----------



## Hammer (20 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì ma cristo se con l'1-1 favorevole vai a casa al ritorno devi quanto meno fare una brutta fine.
> Ma con Allegri probabilmente è inutile sperare in un altro piglio nel ritorno, difenderemo lo 0-0 che vorrete mai..



Come minimo devono entrare in campo con gli occhi iniettati di sangue.
Hai ragione, ma questo Milan non mi dà garanzie nè affidabilità. Non si sa mai


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Corrono il triplo e sono bravi tecnicamente.



Per carità, ma era pur sempre il psv

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque ancora una volta il livornese non ci capisce nulla nelle prime partite della stagione.


Ma anche in quelle dopo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le squadre immonde sono altre,il PSV è una compagine indubbiamente inferiore a noi,ma con una filosofia apprezzabile.
> 
> 
> 
> Domandona: perchè?


Io ho visto una squadra imballata, non c'era freschezza in giocatori come De Jong ad esempio oppure Montolivo non è stato molto lucido. Non è tragica la nostra condizione perché in alcuni frangenti han recuperato bene tutti però veniamo pur sempre da una serie di inutili partitelle estive, avere nelle gambe i 90 minuti settimanali è tutt'altra storia.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per carità, ma era pur sempre il psv
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Infatti poteva benissimo chiudere la qualificazione in Olanda, però non è da buttare la gara, avendo affrontato una squadra che è già alla 3a di campionato.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> loro c'han solo la corsa!! Qualche volta azzeccano il fraseggio veloce... per il resto han pareggiato solo per l'incapacità di alcuni cessi della nostra rosa



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ho visto una squadra imballata, non c'era freschezza in giocatori come De Jong ad esempio oppure Montolivo non è stato molto lucido. Non è tragica la nostra condizione perché in alcuni frangenti han recuperato bene tutti però veniamo pur sempre da una serie di inutili partitelle estive, avere nelle gambe i 90 minuti settimanali è tutt'altra storia.



Si,ma la mia domanda era un'altra: perchè non siamo in condizione?Non si sapeva fin da maggio che questa sera avremmo giocato la partita che deciderà la stagione?Era impossibile presentarsi in condizione?Come mai tutti gli anni le squadre italiane arrivano ad agosto "non in condizione" mentre quelle straniere le piallano puntualmente nelle amichevoli e non?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si,ma la mia domanda era un'altra: perchè non siamo in condizione?Non si sapeva fin da maggio che questa sera avremmo giocato la partita che deciderà la stagione?Era impossibile presentarsi in condizione?Come mai tutti gli anni le squadre italiane arrivano ad agosto "non in condizione" mentre quelle straniere le piallano puntualmente nelle amichevoli e non?


A causa dei campionati, mentre il campionato italiano ancora non è iniziato gli altri stanno già alla prima o alla seconda giornata. Il PSV ne ha addirittura già giocate tre. A stagione ingranata il Milan lo piallerebbe senza problemi il PSV.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2013)

Squadra immonda?


----------



## pennyhill (20 Agosto 2013)

Che sfortuna allora non poter essere sorteggiati con i kazaki , avremmo giocato con una squadra a fine stagione, sarebbe stato bellissimo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A causa dei campionati, mentre il campionato italiano ancora non è iniziato gli altri stanno già alla prima o alla seconda giornata. Il PSV ne ha addirittura già giocate tre. A stagione ingranata il Milan lo piallerebbe senza problemi il PSV.



Ma che differenza potrà mai fare una settimana?Quando il Real ha piallato l'Inter sentivo Mazzarri lamentarsi della condizione,peccato che poi hanno entrambe giocato la prima partita ufficiale questa domenica.E poi,ripeto,si sapeva quando avremmo giocato questa partita e si sapeva che l'avversario avrebbe quasi sicuramente avuto un paio di settimane "di vantaggio".Non esiste proprio giustificare questa cattiva condizione.


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2013)

Tolto Maher e forse Bruma non sono niente, il tanto decantato Wijnaldum è stato praticamente annullato da Emanuelson.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Squadra immonda?



Mi è piaciuto abbastanza Rekik, che non avevo quasi mai visto, bene Maher, gli altri non mi hanno impressionato più di tanto.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Agosto 2013)

I centrali sono da circo dai...

Secondo me non siamo noi che non siamo in condizione, ma sono loro che hanno iniziato il campionato 20 giorni fa. Opinione mia eh...


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Meno male che non abbiamo preso Real Sociecad o Fenerbhace...



Sempre detto, non capisco la stampa che parlava di Psv peggiore tra le 5 che potevamo affrontare, solo per la nomea che si porta dietro da anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma che differenza potrà mai fare una settimana?Quando il Real ha piallato l'Inter sentivo Mazzarri lamentarsi della condizione,peccato che poi hanno entrambe giocato la prima partita ufficiale questa domenica.E poi,ripeto,si sapeva quando avremmo giocato questa partita e si sapeva che l'avversario avrebbe quasi sicuramente avuto un paio di settimane "di vantaggio".Non esiste proprio giustificare questa cattiva condizione.


Sapevamo che avremmo avuto questa partita, certo, però se non hai il campionato che ti permette di ingranare poco ci puoi fare, poi è anche vero che le preparazioni di Allegri sono discutibili, dato che da anni iniziamo malissimo però per me c'è l'attenuante campionato. È pur sempre un altro discorso aver trovato il ritmo partita da tre settimane, e non una, nel caso del PSV rispetto al Milan che neanche ha iniziato il campionato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Agosto 2013)

Mah se il massimo lo hanno dato stasera, direi che il Milan se gioca meglio (perchè questo non è sicuramente il Milan nella miglior forma) al ritorno può anche stravincere.


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma che differenza potrà mai fare una settimana?Quando il Real ha piallato l'Inter sentivo Mazzarri lamentarsi della condizione,peccato che poi hanno entrambe giocato la prima partita ufficiale questa domenica.E poi,ripeto,si sapeva quando avremmo giocato questa partita e si sapeva che l'avversario avrebbe quasi sicuramente avuto un paio di settimane "di vantaggio".Non esiste proprio giustificare questa cattiva condizione.



In Spagna fanno un altro tipo di preparazione, da noi c'è troppa palestra e carichi di lavoro..se vedi De Jong e Mexes su tutti erano straimballati, una settimana di allenamenti quotidiani aiuterà a trovare la condizione e credo che avremo meno problemi nel ritorno, fermo restando che le uniche occasioni che abbiamo concesso stasera sono arrivate dopo degli errori banali.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] sta di fatto che questi problemi ce le hanno solo le italiane.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Agosto 2013)

Le solite squadre fenomenali in eredivise che poi a contatto con la realtà prendono schiaffi a destra e a sinistra, con i fenomeni da football manager che tanto piacciono alla gente


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] sta di fatto che questi problemi ce le hanno solo le italiane.



Ma è sempre stato così, in Inghilterra o in Spagna il 20 agosto corrono già come delle iene, qui invece dopo 60 minuti la gente sta con la lingua di fuori..è proprio un altro tipo di mentalità e preparazione.

L'Italia sono anni che fatica ad agosto e settembre pure quando gioca con le Far Oer, pensa te come stiamo messi.


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2013)

Sono una squadra con qualche discreta individualità, ma nel complesso sopratutto dietro sono una squadretta. E' l'abissale differenza fisica (normale) ad aver livellato i valori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] sta di fatto che questi problemi ce le hanno solo le italiane.


Ma infatti confermo, da un lato c'è Allegri(quelli di Conte già corrono come forsennati)ma da un altro lato c'è pur sempre il ritardo di preparazione e credo sia una decisiva attenuante questa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Tolto Maher e forse Bruma non sono niente, il tanto decantato Wijnaldum è stato praticamente annullato da Emanuelson.


Eh, non dirlo a Jack  in ogni caso sì, soltanto Maher mi è piaciuto ma il ragazzo lo si conosceva già dai tempi dell'AZ.


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti confermo, da un lato c'è Allegri(quelli di Conte già corrono come forsennati)ma da un altro lato c'è pur sempre il ritardo di preparazione e credo sia una decisiva attenuante questa.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ma che razza di paragoni fai? Conte fino a una settimana fa aveva una squadra che non correva manco se li frustavi, hanno giocato contro una lazio oscena fisicamente, avessero giocato contro sto psv il tris in 7 minuti se lo scordavano.

Il psv è già in campionato, la differenza è stata puramente atletica, se già soltanto montolivo fosse stato in piena forma avrebbe fatto una partita totalmente diversa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto abbastanza Rekik, che non avevo quasi mai visto, bene Maher, gli altri non mi hanno impressionato più di tanto.



Anche Wijnaldum e Matavz sono dei buoni giocatori, senza considerare che avevano Bakkali infortunato. Ah e non scordiamo il "vecchio" ma bravo Park Ji Sung.
"squadra immonda" a casa mia si usa per indicare ben altre compagini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le solite squadre fenomenali in eredivise che poi a contatto con la realtà prendono schiaffi a destra e a sinistra, con i fenomeni da football manager che tanto piacciono alla gente


Concordo, gli unici giovani sui quali può già fare affidamento l'Olanda sono soltanto Maher e Strootman ma non perché siano fenomeni, perché sono un po' più pronti degli altri, Wijnaldum, Clasie, Lens & Co. sono ancora giocatori da FM.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di paragoni fai? Conte fino a una settimana fa aveva una squadra che non correva manco se li frustavi, hanno giocato contro una lazio oscena fisicamente, avessero giocato contro sto psv il tris in 7 minuti se lo scordavano.
> 
> Il psv è già in campionato, la differenza è stata puramente atletica, se già soltanto montolivo fosse stato in piena forma avrebbe fatto una partita totalmente diversa.


Ehm... sto esattamente sostenendo che il problema è il l'Eredivise ad essere avanti di tre settimane alla serie A, poi in aggiunta si può anche criticare la preparazione allegriana ma la non brillantezza dei nostri, sottoscrivo, è da imputare al ritardo di preparazione, senz'altro.


----------



## alexrossonero (21 Agosto 2013)

Non sono molto d'accordo sulla maggior parte delle valutazioni. 
Secondo me il PSV è una bella squadra, con alcuni talenti che tra un anno o due giocheranno nelle principali squadre europee (Willems, Maher, Depay su tutti). 
Quanto al Milan, per me si è comportato abbastanza bene e nonostante la netta inferiorità sul piano della condizione fisica ha tenuto testa fin nel finale. Ovvio, abbiamo alcune lacune tecniche, a cominciare dal portiere per finire a centrocampo, ma si sapeva già. Con un paio di innesti, secondo me, ce la giochiamo con la Juve fino alla fine del campionato.


----------



## Dexter (21 Agosto 2013)

maher 8 milioni,otto. classe 93. galliani lo avrà tutta la sera scambiato per emanuelson credendo fosse impazzito e tentasse l'autogol. in realtà è un nome che circola già da un po' e che se sei una squadra mega barbona devi conoscere per rendere una squadra decente. c'è ancora eriksen in giro ma galliani se gli chiedi chi è pensa ad enrico I d'inghilterra o a Letta.

detto questo il psv è una buona squadra fatta interamente di giocatori che in italia giocherebbero tutti in primavera per questione di età e chiusura mentale. e hanno rischiato di vincere,fra l'altro. a ritorno credo la spunteremo,hanno dei singoli ottimi ma come squadra non ci siamo,hanno grosse lacune.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2013)

sabato preparatevi a un topic del genere sul verona, figuriamoci se si vince... che anno, va beh forza milan dai


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono una squadra con qualche discreta individualità, ma nel complesso sopratutto dietro sono una squadretta. E' l'abissale differenza fisica (normale) ad aver livellato i valori.



perfetto..ma comunque rimangono una bella squadra, secondo me meritano di passare anche loro peccato per queste regole della champions assurde che fanno passare una squadra del kazakistan ed eliminano (speriamo) una bella realtà come il psv


----------



## Van The Man (21 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perfetto..ma comunque rimangono una bella squadra, secondo me meritano di passare anche loro peccato per queste regole della champions assurde che fanno passare una squadra del kazakistan ed eliminano (speriamo) una bella realtà come il psv



A me questi ragionamenti classisti, che si stanno diffondendo sempre più tra i tifosi, non piacciono per nulla. Sono dell'idea che una possibilità vada data a tutti, altrimenti tanto vale creare un circolo chiuso di 25-30 squadre, e far giocare solo loro


----------



## bmb (21 Agosto 2013)

Questa partita, giocata tra 3 mesi, finisce 3-0 per noi.


----------



## tequilad (21 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questa partita, giocata tra 3 mesi, finisce 3-0 per noi.



Quello sicuramente!


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Agosto 2013)

già mercoledi con due partite alle spalle dovremmo essere più brillanti fisicamente


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> già mercoledi con due partite alle spalle dovremmo essere più brillanti fisicamente



Hai voglia...


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

Come dicevamo, fortuna che abbiamo beccato questi scarsoni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata veramente dura.


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

è una squadretta. ci voleva un miracolo per far resuscitare il tronista e lo hanno fatto.


----------



## smallball (28 Agosto 2013)

tatticamente molto scarsi


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questa partita, giocata tra 3 mesi, finisce 3-0 per noi.



e bastata 1 settimana


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma chi erano quei 2 pirla olandesi che dicevano: "Pass il Psv facile?"


----------



## BB7 (28 Agosto 2013)

Avete notato che Park Ji-Sung ha sbagliato TUTTI i palloni che ha toccato?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come dicevamo, fortuna che abbiamo beccato questi scarsoni. Altrimenti sarebbe stata veramente dura.



Nel 2003 era stata molto ma molto più difficile, nel 2007 molto dura.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Veramente una roba immonda.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Agosto 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Avete notato che Park Ji-Sung ha sbagliato TUTTI i palloni che ha toccato?



Ci sarà un motivo se non giocava nel QPR ultimo in Premier.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

Attenzione a sopravvalutare la partita di questa sera. Soprattutto in chiave mercato.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nel 2003 era stata molto ma molto più difficile, nel 2007 molto dura.



Nel 2003 forse, ma nel 2007 dai, contro la stella rossa...rotfl..


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Una squadra di dopolavoristi, in Italia sarebbero in serie b


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Avete notato che Park Ji-Sung ha sbagliato TUTTI i palloni che ha toccato?



Ho notato anche il gol sbagliato dal fenomeno Georgino


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Una squadra di dopolavoristi, in Italia sarebbero in serie b


Va bene non sopravvalutare, ma non esageriamo nemmeno nel senso opposto dai. 
Poi magari tra qualche mese siamo qua a sperare che arrivi un talentino del PSV.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma li hai visti? In 180 minuti non son riusciti a fare un gol alla nostra difesa. Ne han fatto uno su papera di abbiati

In difesa poi non ne parliamo, quasi peggiore della nostra


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma li hai visti? In 180 minuti non son riusciti a fare un gol alla nostra difesa. Ne han fatto uno su papera di abbiati
> 
> In difesa poi non ne parliamo, quasi peggiore della nostra


A me sembra una squadra con delle buone potenzialità ma molto acerba, come normale sia visto che la rosa è composta da un gran numero di giovani.
Hanno degli elementi che in futuro potranno sicuramente diventare ottimi giocatori (Maher, Wijnaldum, Bakkali su tutti), quindi credo che etichettarla come squadra immonda sia sbagliato.
Non è stato sicuramente un ostacolo enorme per noi, ma nemmeno si può dire di aver affrontato una squadra di semi professionisti dell'est.


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2013)

Ed erano la più temibile del mazzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ed erano la più temibile del mazzo.



Non credo, con la Sociedad il Milan avrebbe rischiato moltissimo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ed erano la più temibile del mazzo.



Secondo me con la Real Sociedad avremmo sofferto parecchio.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

il PSV invece ha dimostrato di non essere una squadra maliziosa ed esperta per certe partite, ma a livello tecnico i giocatori sono forti....

possesso palla buono, passaggi corretti e tiri da fuori di ottimo livello e anche i pochi cross molto ben fatti!!

dovremmo imparare molto da loro nel fare crescere i giovani


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Lasciando perdere la storiella sull'essere più avanti nella preparazione, o sull'esperienza, Allegri ieri ha messo un 11 titolare che avrebbe potuto schierare già nella scorsa stagione, se de Jong fosse stato sano.
Mentre il PSV:

*Zoet*: era in prestito a Waalwijk

*Brenet*: squadra riserve del PSV, una presenza in prima squadra
*Bruma*: Era in Bundesliga
*Rekik*: del City, da febbraio in prestito al Blackburn
*Willems*: lui era titolare nel PSV

*Schaars*: Sporting Lisbona
*Maher*: AZ Alkmaar
*Wijnaldum*: lui era titolare nel PSV

*Park*: QPR in premier league
*Matavz*: lui era titolare nel PSV
*Depay*: Era già al PSV, come alternativa, tanto che spesso finiva ancora nella squadra riserve, trovava spazio partendo dalla panchina.

Serve a poco essere più avanti nella preparazione, quando hai appena demolito tutto, e stai ricostruendo partendo dalle fondamenta. 
Willems, Wijnaldum, Matavz, probabilmente sono gli uni tre che ci sarebbero stati se il doppio confronto fosse stato 6 o 12 mesi fa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere la storiella sull'essere più avanti nella preparazione, o sull'esperienza, Allegri ieri ha messo un 11 titolare che avrebbe potuto schierare già nella scorsa stagione, se de Jong fosse stato sano.
> Mentre il PSV:
> 
> *Zoet*: era in prestito a Waalwijk
> ...



Penny come mai il PSV sta attuando questa rifondazione?


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Penny come mai il PSV sta attuando questa rifondazione?



Soldi soldi soldi! Il Presidente ha detto che i ricavi che ha fatto quest'anno dalle cessioni valgono come tre partecipazioni Champions. Credo che, in realtà, abbia demolito perchè in Olanda gli ottimi giocatori li devi vendere.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Soldi soldi soldi! Il Presidente ha detto che i ricavi che ha fatto quest'anno dalle cessioni valgono come tre partecipazioni Champions. Credo che, in realtà, abbia demolito perchè in Olanda gli ottimi giocatori li devi vendere.



I soldi prima di tutto, come sempre  , ma direi che sono anche rimasti delusi dai risultati delle 4-5 ultime stagioni, dove con squadre un po’ più esperte, non hanno vinto nulla.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Questa era la squadra che al sorteggio in tanti temevano, poca roba come dicevo appunto. Ragazzini come dice Mexes. Avessimo giocato una doppia sfida ad ottobre sarebbero andati a casa con 3 schiaffi all'andata e 5 al ritorno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Penny come mai il PSV sta attuando questa rifondazione?



Da quel che so io sono in crisi economica nera, sommersi dai debiti, tanto che hanno venduto pure le strutture di allenamento al comune per tirar su qualche soldo. Ora pagano l'affitto per allenarsi.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Se questi stessi giocatori giocassero nel Metalist Kharkiv, per dire, e avessimo pescato la squadra ucraina, avremmo detto che era stato un sorteggio abbordabilissimo. Maher, Wjinaldum (o come diavolo si scrive lui) o poco altro. La prestazione di ieri, infatti, qualche campanello d'allarme nonostante il risultato lo lascia ancora.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Una squadra in patria considerata solida, prende pochi gol, in due sfide ne ha presi 4 più due legni da noi. In attacco fanno oltre 100 gol, con noi un solo gol su papera di Abbiati. 

Alla faccia dei ragazzi terribili. Di questi qui non saprei davvero chi farà una grande carriera in top clubs, forse nessuno.


----------

